# Scales coming off



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So when I put Fishy and Blue in their 10 gallon tank, I noticed that Fishy was missing a couple scales on his head. It's scaring me, it seems like my fish are falling apart. Is he stressed? Should I get some stress stuff? I don't know what to do. I'm worried.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea what causes scales to come off but stresscoat is good for their skin and slime coat so you could try some of that and keep an eye on him. If it gets worse then you could try medicine.


----------



## doraslilhitman (Jan 11, 2009)

check your water quality, high amounts of nitrites or ammonia causes corrosion that causes necrosis of the fins and scales, my last betta I put in a quarantine tank that apparently was unmaintained for way too long and he turned black and his fins and scales crumbled off like dirt. Apparently the last fish i put in that tank died, decomposed, and got buried in the gravel without my knowing. Decomposition = atrocious levels of ammonia. Put some extra doses of water conditioner and stress coat, it should help out. Does it look infected at all?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

No it doesn't look infected. I'm treating them for fin rot, and I checked him when i woke up and it seems a little better. So I'm hoping the medication is helping. I'm gonna try to get some stress coating stuff next time I'm out. I think when I go to pick up Merlin, I'll ask the lady if she has anything that I could maybe buy. But I'm def keeping an eye on him. Thanks guys.


----------

